
Getting Started with Emscripten - bootload
http://www.davevoyles.com/getting-started-with-emscripten
======
trzeci
It is way better to use 'emrun' command than python server. It supports:
observe console output, you can pass command line arguments to your
application. It creates server automatically.

~~~
DaveVoyles
I didn't realize that. Great point, I'm going to check it out, then update the
post!

------
ketralnis
What benefit does the word "transpile" confer over just saying "compile"?

~~~
paulddraper
Too new for the dictionary, but typically "transpiling" is compiling where the
source and target are at similar abstraction levels.

